# How is the goat on long trips ?



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

I was wondering how these bad boys are on long trips. Mine has been in my possesion for three weeks yet I drive maybe a total of 5 miles total to work and back. that said with the exception of a few weekend cruises I have not traveled in it too long I am wondering from those of you who have how does it hold up as far as comfort, ride etc etc. I may plan a trip to disney in it soon or maybe the florida keys.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Well, given the comfort level, it would appear to be a fine car for a trip, provided you don't carry too much luggage (trunk size).

I would have found out this coming summer, going to Nags Head, but my son thinks he's going to be driving it, and I'll get the Jeep.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Its funny you mentioned trunk size, over the weekend we headed out to the beach. The little goat trunk gobled up a small stroller, small cooler, a couple of hand bags, and some other nick nacks. I think the trunk is too small however is efficient enough for short getaways.


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

The longest trip for me so far was the first one. Back from the dealer, 2 1/2 hours non-stop. The seat was supportive and the cruise control worked perfectly. Although I was playing around with the controls and stereo settings, the trip went fast and I felt as good as a trip in the Yukon with leather and armrests.

The seats in these cars are great, slow moving, but comfy.

The stares from the passing cars were interesting as well. You could read lips, "what is that?" :rofl:

Oh, and the fuel mileage was good, 2 hours set @ 70 mph, 1/4 tank of gas.


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

I have driven mine from Houston to Austin twice, over 500 miles round trip, and was never uncomfortable. I enjoy the ride better than in my 04 Tahoe (fully loaded). I am only 27 so some of the old farts may not agree with me. :lol:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

drove from washington dc to pc alabama (11hrs) and pc al to m.b. sc (7hrs) very nice ride.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I made a trip to Pittsburgh from Orlando. Just about a 1000 miles each way. I drove both straight through, with only fuel/bathroom/food stops. I make this trip a lot, and can say the GTO is the best long distance car I have ever driven.


----------



## Phantom05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Drove from my house down to University of Missouri....about 2 hours. I honestly felt like keepin on. Damn good car for a road trip!


----------



## SoGaGTO (Feb 11, 2006)

I have driven from south Ga. to Charleston, S.C. and really enjoyed the trip. I was very comfortable and entertained by my music CDs and shifting gears. I have driven a loaded Chrysler Town & Country van and riden in loaded SUVs and was not as comfortable as in my goat. It is true the trunk is small but it is big enough for my needs. Happy traveling!


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

jortegasr said:


> I have driven mine from Houston to Austin twice, over 500 miles round trip, and was never uncomfortable. I enjoy the ride better than in my 04 Tahoe (fully loaded). I am only 27 so some of the old farts may not agree with me. :lol:


I am 59, which qualifies me as an old fart and the wife only slightly younger and we made a 4400 mile driving vacation from NE Louisiana to Yosemite up to Reno and back eastward last July. The car is very comfortable to ride in. The ride is a bit stiff but for a performance car not bad at all. I rate it an A+ for comfort.

Fuel mileage for the A4 came just a tad over 21 mpg.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

It is a true autbahn panzer.

I drive 230 miles RT every day for my commute, with 62,000 miles on the clock-- and I love the car more and more each trip.

Hate the drive, love the car.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

I've made three trips between Miami and Tampa about 4-5 hours depending.

Other than the first trip, when my back was already acting up, it was a very enjoyable ride. Could have went longer.

I DO find that my alignment is slightly out of whack after each round trip. I don't know if it's the constant road vibration or the natural tendency of a car to track to the draining roadway and need to be held in a corrective position for a long period of time. Either way, it's my only substantial complaint about the car - I love it.

Nice thread. Going to take a trip up to Cleveland in a month or two and was interested to see what others thought.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

MeanGoat said:


> I've made three trips between Miami and Tampa about 4-5 hours depending.
> 
> Other than the first trip, when my back was already acting up, it was a very enjoyable ride. Could have went longer.
> 
> ...


Being a Pittsburgher, I'd say Cleveland is the armpit of the world. LOL. Other than that, you'll love the car on the trip.


----------



## tkd0706 (Jan 31, 2006)

don't listen to fergy, cleveland is waaaaaaaaaay better than pitt


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

MeanGoat said:


> I've made three trips between Miami and Tampa about 4-5 hours depending.
> 
> Other than the first trip, when my back was already acting up, it was a very enjoyable ride. Could have went longer.
> 
> ...


You know you can get a lifetime wheel allignment. I bought one from Firestone for $99, but I think that regular price is $130. Either way not a bad deal.


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

I've owned corvairs, camaros, firebirds, olds 442s, corvettes, hands down the hardest ride I've ever experienced.


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

I'll agree - the GTO doesn't ride quite like a luxury car...
But, it's got at least 2 major up-sides:

1) You can pass anything, anytime you want on 2-lane highways.
2) The "overspeed chime" is convenient, and lets you DRIVE the car, instead of relying on Cruise Control to keep your speed in check.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

cuspid said:


> I've owned corvairs, camaros, firebirds, olds 442s, corvettes, hands down the hardest ride I've ever experienced.


I dont understand ? I have owned six camaros and one T/A when I would go over a bump, pot hole and train tracks especially I use to think the dash would come flying off and him me in the head while the doors and other stuff rattled. The GTO takes these bumps as smooth as a truck I find it amazing it feels just as good as a 60k benz.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Most of you know, I traded my 2003 Mercedes E320 for my GTO...As far as comfort goes, the seats are more comfortable in the GTO; however, the ride was smoother in the Benz when it comes to the "pothole" catagory. But, as far as over all drive, the GTO to me is VERY comfortable and I can see taking long trips in it. Besides, it's a hellva a lot more fun!!!!!:cheers


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

I look forward to taking mine for a long road trip, so far I have only made shorter runs on the interstate and can tell this car is an excellant highway cruiser! :cheers


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

In December, I took a trip from San Antonio to Los Angeles and back. I've done this trip in four other vehicles: '92 BMW 325i, '96 Firebird Formula, '98 Trans Am and '03 Dodge Caravan. Other than the Bimmer, the Goat by far was the best riding/handling, most comfortable and, including the Bimmer, most fun by a wide margin (all were sticks, 'cept the Dodge). The Bimmer got the best mileage (28mpg), the Goat got 24.5mpg. This is a trip I would not hesitate to do in the GTO, anytime.


----------



## Squidward (Nov 21, 2005)

How's the Goat on long trips? In a word, awesome. My wife and I drove to Vegas and back from Phoenix this weekend. Comfortable as could be the whole way, Thelong, straight, and lonely the stretch from Kingman to the Hoover Damwas even fun, I set the cruise at 90mph, the car was steady as a rock. I made one mistake, I had my overspeed warning set at 100 mph, every time I hit it, the beep would wake up my wife and she'd give me the look. Here's the amazing thing, you may not believe it, but we averaged 22.4 mpg on that trip! Passing power was (as you all know) no problem, and coming down the mountain heading toward Bullead City on the way home (yep, I took the long way home, just to get in more seat time), the handling was everything I hoped for. What other car offers that kind of long-legged speed, comfort, and fuel economy?


----------



## GTO_go_BLUE (Oct 18, 2005)

Going from Cleveland to Detroit, never uncomfortable. Only problem is on I-75 in Michigan is like the the Autobaun. Speed limit 70 mph and I think thats the minimum. Lots of cars wanting to race ( it is AUTO CENTRAL ). On a clear stretch, Monte Carlo SS pulls up and off we go from 75 mph----- after I look at him in the rearview mirror, glance at the speedometer over 150mph . The car rode so nice I was shocked. Thank God there were no cops and no cars. Did get the thumbs up from him when we entered traffic. We rolled down our windows and he shouts " So that's the GTO".


----------

